# Ways to reduce the mess of hot-water bath canning?



## MidwestMatthew (Mar 12, 2016)

I wish my hot-water canner were a few inches taller! 

But as it is, covering the jars by 1.5 inches of water puts the water line right below the edge of the canner...which naturally means the boiling water spills and splatters all over the stovetop during processing.

To keep things neater, would there be any problems with doing hot-water bath recipes in a closed pressure cooker, still covered with over an inch of water, but the weight left off to prevent (much) pressure from building up? What might the effects be?

Or, are there any ideas I can try to reduce or eliminate the mess of water boiling over the edge?

t's not that I mind the mess so much in and of itself, but we have a gas stove, and the water makes for a poor flame -- which means incomplete combustion of the gas, which means excessive carbon monoxide in our house. So I'd really like to resolve this problem if possible.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

If you aren't pressure canning, just use a bigger pot. Many a canning has been done in a galvanized wash tub. No reason to use a canner for canning things that don't require pressure canning.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Wooden spoon layed across the top of the pot.


----------



## tlrnnp67 (Nov 5, 2006)

Grab a big tamale steamer. Cheap and works great as a BWB canner. It comes with a bottom rack and a lid.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

MidwestMatthew said:


> I wish my hot-water canner were a few inches taller!
> 
> But as it is, covering the jars by 1.5 inches of water puts the water line right below the edge of the canner...which naturally means the boiling water spills and splatters all over the stovetop during processing.
> 
> ...


Using your pressure canner without the weight should solve your problem. I've used mine by removing the gasket too.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Removing the pressure weight and the rubber gasket in the lid should convert your pressure canner into a big pot with a vented lid. No reason you couldn't water bath in it that I can see.


----------



## tlrnnp67 (Nov 5, 2006)

The only reason I don't like to use my pressure canner without the lid is because it takes forever and a day to heat up. The tamale steamer above is much thinner and boils faster.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

Ways to reduce hot water bath mess: freezing, drying, or buying similar product already canned in the grocery store when on a GOOD sale.


----------



## Pepsiboy (Dec 2, 2014)

MidwestMatthew said:


> I wish my hot-water canner were a few inches taller!
> 
> But as it is, covering the jars by 1.5 inches of water puts the water line right below the edge of the canner...which naturally means the boiling water spills and splatters all over the stovetop during processing.
> 
> ...


Matthew,

We had that same problem when canning quart jars in ours. I solved the problem when I worked in the sheet metal shop. I made one out of type 16 stainless steel that is about 6 inches taller than the original canner we had. It is the same diameter as the original, just taller. No more problems with spillage or running low on water. Sorry, no pictures. Just too lazy to go out to the shed and snap photos this morning. We have been using the "NEW" one for about 35 years and going strong. I have no idea how much it would cost for you to have one made, as I got the material for mine out of the scrap bin. Good luck on a solution.

Dave


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

I do this all the time I just don't lock the lid n leave the weight off , works great .and you don't have to add another giant pot to take up space in your kitchen .


----------

